# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  نصائح للصائم تساعده على تجاوز الارهاق والعطش خلال موجة

## shams spring

*
تتسبب الاجواء الحارة وارتفاع درجات الحرارة الى شعور الصائم بالارهاق والعطش نتيجة فقدان الجسم للسوائل .
ونظرا لطول ساعات الصيام في فصل الصيف يجب على الصائم اخذ الحيطة والحذر من التعرض المباشر لاشعة الشمس .

:ولتخفيف الشعور بالحر والعطش أثناء الصيام على الصائم تتبع النصائح الاتية

تخفيف الحركة والابتعاد عن الاعمال المرهقة
الهدوء التام عند حالات الغضب وعدم الانفعال لانها ترفع من نسبة ضغط الدم وبالتالي ترفع حرارة الجسم
عدم الفكير بوقت اذان المغرب وحصر التفكير بالاجر والثواب على الصيام
اخذ دوش بارد في حال الشعور بالارهاق والعطش الشديدان
الاكثار من عملية الوضوء

وعند الافطار على الصائم عدم الاكثار من تناول الاغذية الدهنية وتناول الخضار والالبان
يجب عدم تناول الحلوى بعد الافطار واذا لزم الامر فالتمر هو افضل حل

تأخير وجبة السحور المحتوية على البقوليات والألياف، كالفول والعدس والخضار، لأنها ترفع نسبة السكر بشكل تدريجي، مما يساعد على إكمال اليوم بحيوية ونشاط.

-تناول ملعقة عسل في السحور، فهو يساعد على الصمود والحيوية خلال النهار.

-تجنب الأغذية المحفوظة والمالحة في وجبة السحور، كالمخللات والزيتون، والحلويات المركزة، كالكنافة والبقلاوة، والمكسرات والأطعمة الدسمة أو المقلية، لأنها تسبب العطش الشديد أثناء النهار وسوء الهضم.

-الحرص على شرب الماء بعد السحور دون مبالغة(يحتاج الجسم إلى ليتر ونصف من الماء في اليوم بمعدل 6-8 أكواب من الماء)، لذا يجب على الصائم تأمين هذه الكمية بين الافطار والسحور حتى لا يتعرض جسده للجفاف*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اي انا شربت مبارح بجوز 30 كاسة مي بعد الفطور!!


يسلمو شمس موضوع حلو .. والله يعيننا جميعا على صيام ما تبقى من رمضان ..

شكرا  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## mylife079

شكرا شمس يعطيكي العافيه

----------


## رنيم

يسلموو

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمو شمس ع المعلومات الرائع

----------


## shams spring

> [align=center]اي انا شربت مبارح بجوز 30 كاسة مي بعد الفطور!!
> 
> 
> يسلمو شمس موضوع حلو .. والله يعيننا جميعا على صيام ما تبقى من رمضان ..
> 
> شكرا [/align]


صحتين 
هو الجو هيك بدو
شرب شرب شرب
الله بعين يسلمو ع المرور هدوء  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## shams spring

يسلمو للكل ع المرور الرائع   :SnipeR (27):   :SnipeR (27):   :SnipeR (27):

----------

